# Shopping Green Lasers...



## The-David (Nov 8, 2005)

So looking for a 25mW Green pointer in the washington, Us. For less that $100 aneyone got aney input as to who to do business with?


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

http://www.abeland1.com/ is a good seller and close to your area


----------



## The-David (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

I have alredy email him and will probley give him a call soumtime next week... I was just wondering if that was the oinley real place to go or if there were outhers.


----------



## Changots (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

that is place is the best for what you are looking for, he's an awesome guy with good quality lasers


----------



## The-David (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

Yep just cleeard a phone call... He made a belever out of me...


----------



## The-David (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

And ouredered one today... from http://www.abeland1.com/ today on the phone... Will poast soum pics for everyone when I get it.


----------



## The-David (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

Recved my Green Lazer today its its AMAZING its so birght it will truin the room green if the lights are off. Hd the # 26.5 B on the top of the box... Not realys sure what that meens (mW ?) but relays nice lazer... Thanks and ile be bcak... If I feal I need soumthing brighter but for now WOW I do see that hapening. Thanks Arnold


----------



## RalphRussell (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

I just have to post this to reinforce what KE7AYF just said. I too have recently received one of Arnolds high spec green lasers. It is an amazing bit of technology. I am going to be using mine as an astronomy pointer. I'm probably going to be censored for this but the day (night) that it arrived, I took it out in my back yard to try it out. I pointed it straight up. Not only could I see the beam clearly, but it made a bright green spot on the clouds above! Admittedly, it was probably a low ceiling that night but I was absolutely impressed. I am going to make sure that I NEVER point it at an airplane. *THANK YOU ARNOLD!




*


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*



KE7AYF said:


> Recved my Green Lazer today its its AMAZING its so birght it will truin the room green if the lights are off. Hd the # 26.5 B on the top of the box... Not realys sure what that meens (mW ?) but relays nice lazer... Thanks and ile be bcak... If I feal I need soumthing brighter but for now WOW I do see that hapening. Thanks Arnold



I also bought a couple of lasers from him, and am very pleased with them (lasers and Arnold/Alvine). The numbers on the box do really mean the output power from the laser, so you got a 26.5mw unit (B stands for black trim, i think). Enjoy your new laser, and be safe


----------



## The-David (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

Yep confermed Via Email and heres som indor pics for everyone... This was a little smoke from a incent in the room and I am not varey good at takeing pics.


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

i got a 40mw Laser from Arnold, he was aswome to talk to on the phone and is someone ill be buying from again 

there was heavy cloud coverage along with warmer air that brought temps up to about 8-10F degrees today which blocked out the moon and caused a lot of snow today. Both my 5mw and 40 mw greenies were a sight to see through the falling snow and almost pitch black darkness. 

the 40mw's glowing snow speckled beam just seemed to go on forever and looked like something from a Sci fi movie


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

It's been raining quite hard the last couple of nights, so I decided to point my lasers at the cloud bases, and lo and behold, what a sight. As the drops fall and cross the beams, they glow bright green. It's amazing to watch the beam with ever changing glowing specks along the path. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to photograh nor film it. I'm waiting for it to rain at night again :naughty:.

By the way, regarding the forum rules: I did point my 21mw unit outside, but was pointing at the cloudbase. Also, although I live in a crowded city, with several airports around, one is closed for airplanes, and no one is allowed to fly at night from it, the other airports are behind some mountains, so it's no problem for airplanes taking off or landing and airtraffic at night is very limited in my country. And, for those few airplanes that might fly overhead, well, there were the clouds, right? I know the risks to pilots, as I am a pilot myself, and can't think of a worst time to get blind than after take off or right when I'm trying to land.

So, please, keep it safe


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

i shined my laser miles away from "town"  out in the Bush at my friends house whos nearest neighbor is about 4 miles away.


----------



## chargerman (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

Have you thought about Wicked Lasers? From what I've read here, A lot of you guys are really "Down" on Wickeds' Laser products? I have had wonderful luck with thier products. I have a 95mw Nexus that I have had for months with no problems at all, and even with a weak set of batteries it outputs more than advertised. Cheers Dale


----------



## RalphRussell (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

I'm a little confused about what is and is not allowed here in the laser forum. Apparently its OK to talk about pointing lasers at the clouds but not OK to show a picture of it. Could a moderator please clarify this? The rules state that pictures of lasers being used outdoors are not allowed. But is it acceptable to discuss outdoor laser use? After all, astronomy is usually an outdoor activity. Maybe the answer is that it is OK to discuss outdoor laser use if it is always mentioned to never shine a laser at an airplane. I need a clearer understanding of this.


----------



## RalphRussell (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

As for the post from chargerman just above, I am not "down" on wicked lasers. In fact since I'm quite new at thsi, I don't know much about them. I just checked the wickedlasers website and it looks like all the really powerful ones are real expensive. The laser I bought from Arnold Beland (AtlasNova) was somewhat less expensive than the comparable Wickedlasers model.


----------



## chargerman (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

That was'nt directed at anyone RalphRussel, I have just noticed an awful lot of negativity here at Candlepowerforums towards Wicked Lasers and I was just wondered why? Like I said, I have had great luck with them. Cheers Dale


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*



RalphRussell said:


> I'm a little confused about what is and is not allowed here in the laser forum. Apparently its OK to talk about pointing lasers at the clouds but not OK to show a picture of it. Could a moderator please clarify this? The rules state that pictures of lasers being used outdoors are not allowed. But is it acceptable to discuss outdoor laser use? After all, astronomy is usually an outdoor activity. Maybe the answer is that it is OK to discuss outdoor laser use if it is always mentioned to never shine a laser at an airplane. I need a clearer understanding of this.



Well ... the answer is basically two concepts ... "the fine line" and "common sense".
We all know that the use of high powered lasers outside is very problematic right now, and there are legal concequences attached. So ... CPF needs to protect itself and the owner from such possible consequences that could happen if we were to propagate and / or discuss illegal or dangerous use of such lasers in a non-restricted forum. This is the reason why those pics aren't allowed here and why we generally are quite restrictive on some topics that are touching this subject. We aren't trying to anger you or suppress "free speech", we are merely covering our backs.
On the other hand we know that a big part of the fun of lasers is to actually use them. So ... as the initial heated debates and flames have died down and we seem to be humming along nicely I thought we could be a bit more open about reasonable discussions of these subjects. And this is exactly where common sense and "the fine line" come into play. I think as long as we have responsible threads making it crystal clear that security was a prime concern we can discuss some outside applications like astronomy et al. ... especially since astronomy isn't exactly a playground for fools anyway. IMHO such careful discussions could actually lead to a better understanding of the dangers and responsibilities that one has when owning such a device. I prefer to see laser veterans educating newbies instead of having to shut down each and every thread talking about lasers outside. Some of the recent threads were good examples of how it could work.

Pics and provocative or just plain stupid threads would still be unwanted and shut down.

I guess we'll just see how it works out and how the legal situation is developing. Of course the owner of CPF will have the last word on this.

bernhard


----------



## The-David (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

Southing Difrent... As I am new to Lazers can soumone explane this to me?

http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/1312/img22667je.jpg

The spelking around the ouside of the beem occured last night after breef use. I am not sure what it is or what to do about it...


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

try cleaning the optics with a small q-tip. just put some alcohol on it, and gently rub the front lens through the opening. Hope it helps


----------



## abeland1 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*



jkaiser3000 said:


> try cleaning the optics with a small q-tip. just put some alcohol on it, and gently rub the front lens through the opening. Hope it helps



Do NOT use strait alcohol to flood the assembly. I once suggested the use of Crown Royal (40% alcohol) and an eye dropper for flooding which worked well for me. One of my customers, however, used straight rubbing alcohol and it loosened the lens assembly and turned his pointer into a green flashlight. Are you using any smoke producing device that may have coated the lens? The following links provide some good information on "speckling" which will occur to a certain extent whether or not the lens is clean.

http://www.science.uva.nl/research/scm/optcorn/ripple/ripple.html

http://www.exo.net/~pauld/summer_institute/summer_day1perception/laser_speckle.html

http://groups-beta.google.com/group...q=speckle+laser&rnum=1&hl=en#edd5478fa01d6d05



http://groups-beta.google.com/group...d6f95/cdd1e7a4bed868d4?hl=en#cdd1e7a4bed868d4


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

well, I was actually suggesting a little alcohol on the q-tip, not directly on the lens. But, it's nice to know the dangers of doing just that, now I know what not to use 

thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## The-David (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

There was soum smoke in the room from a insent candle thing but it was about 6-8 foot away from the lazer at all times. Is there soum recomend methoud for me to photograph the spelkeling that wiould alow you to tell me if its with in the norm? Mabey termant the beem itself on a felt backing and let the spelking spill out on to the white wall?


----------



## Databyter (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

I had a wierd beam once and was able to clear the problem using air from my lungs. You might try to blow it off before operating. It might just be a spec of dust.


----------



## The-David (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

I tryed bouth The lungs and the Q tip with %40 and no chacnge...


----------



## Athoul (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

If you need to clean lenses, I have used a small lens cleaning kit from a store called Sunglasses Hut. The kit includes a microfiber lens cloth, and a small bottle of cleaning solution. I had a very dirty lens and this cleaned it completely. Microfiber cloths will work far better then q-tips, the whole kit was about $12 or so.


----------



## RalphRussell (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*



KE7AYF said:


> I tryed bouth The lungs and the Q tip with %40 and no chacnge...


Now that you've brought this to my attention, my new green laser has the same problem. I think it was doing the speckling from the moment I first turnd it on. I just don't think I noticed as much. When you think about it most of the light is concentrated in the green dot (I'd guess 99.99%). I checked my other lasers and they ALL are doing this. I think it is even more pronounced with our greenies because they are so much brighter.

I have a (much too dangerous to mess around with) red laser rated at 160mw. When I shine it at the wall, I get about a 6 inch diameter speckle area around the main beam. My new AtlasNova green makes a speckle pattern about a foot (or larger) in diameter but it also appears much brighter than the red (The little postit note that came on mine says 37.3). I've read elsewhere in the forum that the human eye perceives green much better than red and this difference in perceived brightness actually makes sense!

Since the speckling does not in any way affect my intended use for the green laser as an astronomy pointer, I'm going to stop worrying about it. A big speckle pattern just means it is a bright laser.


----------



## The-David (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

Well based on what your saying I am going to delcare my lazer normal then... Thanks everyone for your input


----------



## bexteck (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Shoping Green Lazers...*

Another question of power.

I am looking into purchasing a green laser. I would like to go as high in power as possible while still being able to use it inside for presentations. Can anyone recommend a power level that won't blind my audience, but is still bright enough for astronomy. What would be even better is a laser that can be dimmed, either by design or by a small modification. Anyone know of a product like this? 

I would like to get away with paying not much more than $100, but will consider more if I like the specs.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 20, 2005)

By law, you cannot use lasers of more than 5mW output for presentations in the United States; you might need two lasers for your needs: a 5mW one for presentations, and a 20+mW one for astronomy (regardless of the power level, you must *NOT* shine a laser into the sky in proximity of any aircraft!!!).


----------



## bexteck (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, I know of the dangers of using lasers around aircraft. Luckily there is not an airport that operates at night anywhere near me, so air traffic is at a minimum. Is there a laser that has a variable output for a power range between <5 and 20mw? Or would it be possible to install an externally adjustable potentiometer on a pointer?


----------



## RalphRussell (Nov 21, 2005)

bexteck said:


> Another question of power.
> 
> I am looking into purchasing a green laser. I would like to go as high in power as possible while still being able to use it inside for presentations. Can anyone recommend a power level that won't blind my audience, but is still bright enough for astronomy. What would be even better is a laser that can be dimmed, either by design or by a small modification. Anyone know of a product like this?
> 
> I would like to get away with paying not much more than $100, but will consider more if I like the specs.


 
I've got a real nice <5mw red that I bought on eBay. It's also from AtlasNova (known as abeland1 on eBay). It's just a little brighter due to a slightly shorter wavelenth (635nm). If I ever need a pointer for a presentation (which is not something I normally do), the red will be fine. My winning bid was 22.50 + 5.00 to ship. It is my dog laser.

Even if it were legal, the high spec green laser is *way* too bright for a presentation. When I use it for astronomy, I must be careful not to actually shine it anywhere except space. If the stargazers you are helping see the green dot, it will take half an hour for them to get back their dark adapted vision.


----------



## Changots (Nov 21, 2005)

BTW don't ever let stupid friends use your laser.....EVER


----------



## The-David (Nov 21, 2005)

ya 5mW way more than enouf indoors!!! I have a 5mW red thats fine indoors.


----------



## Athoul (Nov 21, 2005)

KE7AYF> If you feel that the laser might need a tiny bit of cleaning... I have found that the only way to effectivly clean them to "as new" condition, is to use a microfiber cloth designed specifically for cleaning lenses. Anything else doesn't work half as effective.


----------



## 92fs (Nov 21, 2005)

I just bought a pointer from Arnold at Abeland1, and it was a greeny <5mW. I'm very pleased with it. My main use for it is to exercise my border collie that tracks this dot like she would a sheep.

I needed long on times, and Arnold helped me out with that. Great service. Although I bought one with power feedback control, I'm thinking of getting one a bit souped up for star pointing.

From all my study of receptor sensitivity in dogs and horses... do your dog a favor, they can really see green as a color and are very sensitive to it. I think some people assume that being color blind means they can only see in shades of grey. Scientists have actually measured the response of cone cells in horses and dogs with very sophisticated instruments, and found they are really weak in seeing red.

My dog can see the green dot much easier than my red laser (judging from my perceived brightness and weak batteries now in the greenie). I just got my greenie so I will not go much beyond saying this is my perception.

I have been around here before, and I used to read alt.lasers every day till my ISP dropped it about the time of the aircraft stuff. Sam's laser faqs is always a pleasure to read. I still hit alt.lasers on google from time to time but it's a pain.

I hope I did not hijack your thread, seems like you got stuff sorted, just wanted to add a bit and introduce myself. My 5mW green is great.


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 21, 2005)

Changots said:


> BTW don't ever let stupid friends use your laser.....EVER


 
very true


----------



## Mikezoom (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi there,

Im new as you might be able to tell from my "Join" date and got my first "Greenie" today but have a question. My LASER was bought from a Sydney based company and it is a direct from the factory, unmodded <10mw 3b which I purchased for AU$69.00 (US$50.50). :wow: It does not have any company name thou and all it has is "LASER Pointer" written on the pocket clip, not even a "Manufactured For:" on the warning sticker. Has anyone seen similar anywhere before?

Mike.


----------



## Databyter (Nov 23, 2005)

You'd really have to post a picture. Alot of small Companies re-sell various green pointers. I think it's supposed to have the Company listed on the warning sticker but maybe the rules vary in different countries.

p.s. I agree with the poster above and it hasn't been brought up much but YES, the number one safety rule is do not let aquaintances touch your high spec laser pointer no matter how interested they are in the "wow" factor. Show but don't lend.

I reluctantly did this once for an aquaintance at work who asked me to bring it in because he also is a star gazer and said he was interested in buying one. The demonstration was not enough he wanted to hold it himself. Well ok the guy is 45 years old, he should be responsible right.
After a short lecture on the dangers of higher powered laser beams to the human eye, even off reflective surfaces and my work friend then proceeded to point the laser in several dumb directions while saying "wow pretty neat"
That was enough for me. I am not even going to give the guy any references to buy one over 5 mw.

Beware of slack jawed morons that smile and nod their heads as they ignore what you are saying.


----------

